# Wife not Satisfied Anymore



## ren05 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi guys!
i don't know how to begin, but my wife is not satisfied with me anymore.
she told in front of my face "I want to try a bigger penis", why?
coz i have a small penis. what can i do?
we've been together for almost 7 years, we just got married last 2015.
my wife is a nurse, and i'm her first, you know what i mean.
at first we make love almost everyday and she was satisfied almost everytime we do it.
we even did it around 2 to maximum 3x a day, almost everyday.
that was during our first 2 years. on our 3rd to 4th year we were apart from each other because of work.
on our 5th and 6th year, we just do it not very often, maybe once or maximum 3x a week.
and up to this moment, we only do it maybe maximum 2x or 3x a month. 
i can feel it, she's not satisfied anymore.
i know this is embarrassing, but this is the first time i tell this matter to other people.
please help guys, what can i do?
thanks


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

She wants to try a bigger penis. In Saudi Arabia.

Is that not punishable by death over there?


----------



## ren05 (Jun 11, 2017)

Ofcourse she wont do it here. What my point is, shr is now wanting other thing aside from mine


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

You could look into getting a penis sleeve/sheath. No idea how well they work, but it's worth a shot I guess.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Can you buy dildos in Saudi Arabia (on internet maybe). If so you can buy one that is larger than you and maybe one that is really huge. You can play with them together - or she can put on a show for you. She may well discover that the *idea* of a large penis is fun but the reality isn't really better. 

If she really does enjoy very large toys, then just include them in your sex play.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Wish her well and send her on her way. Be thankful it was only after 7 years. Seriously she may want a bigger penis but life is too short.


----------



## ren05 (Jun 11, 2017)

We're not used to it.. I mean the sex toys or something like that. But ill try if that's the only way. 
Thanks guys


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Look there is a lot that can be done. Not sure why no ones chimed in . Maybe they think your pulling their leg. 

First there's no reason you could satisfy her before and not now unless maybe she given birth or you've stopped doing something or she was faking it before to please you and now she's tired of faking.

Have you tried oral sex with her. Most women can orgasm with oral sex. Girl on top allows her to position herself where even the size challenged can feel good. There is also fingering but I'd suggest using lube here.

If you do order toys try a we vibe. It is a couples vibrator . Or a **** ring with a rabbit.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

ren05 said:


> Hi guys!
> i don't know how to begin, but my wife is not satisfied with me anymore.
> she told in front of my face "*I want to try a bigger penis", *why?
> coz i have a small penis. what can i do?
> ...


Look she is a nurse. Tell her that when she married you, she married your penis. Tell her you are not going to insist on breast augmentation or butt implants, just because you might like to try something a little larger. As a nurse she should understand that you have what your DNA gave you. If she really is into trying something larger, get a good quality co#k ring as it will restrict blood flow and give you the maximum erection you can get. 

Sit her down and ask her what is wrong and why this sudden desire to be unfaithful? You deserve an answer to that question.

I would tend to be suspicious of a potential affair, but she could be having some kind of midlife crisis.

Good luck.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

My guess is this has more to do with the marriage being boring than wanting to try another size. And more to do with you not being 'strong' enough emotionally. Women respect strong men and have disdain for men who don't lead the family.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I am curious as to the sudden need for another penis? I suggest that you purchase a large dildo, and explain to her that is as good as it is going to get. Time to put the foot down.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

This seems very odd to me. Why on earth does she think a larger penis would be more satisfactory to her when she was perfectly satisfied before? She knew what she was getting into when she married you and now she's not happy with your equipment? Why not? I think it is very likely she is or has been involved with another man.

Is this even a thing where you live? How is divorce handled in your area? Basically she is telling you that she wants you to give her permission to cheat or she is asking for a divorce. Which is it? Do you even know? What happens to people who cheat in your part of the world? It sounds like she is telling you some pretty explosive things. Could that get her into legal trouble?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Have you checked to see who she's been hanging around lately? Maybe she already has someone in mind...


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

It could be simple curiosity. If so, easily handled with a sex toy. 




CynthiaDe said:


> This seems very odd to me. Why on earth does she think a larger penis would be more satisfactory to her when she was perfectly satisfied before? She knew what she was getting into when she married you and now she's not happy with your equipment? Why not? I think it is very likely she is or has been involved with another man.
> 
> Is this even a thing where you live? How is divorce handled in your area? Basically she is telling you that she wants you to give her permission to cheat or she is asking for a divorce. Which is it? Do you even know? What happens to people who cheat in your part of the world? It sounds like she is telling you some pretty explosive things. Could that get her into legal trouble?


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

she has most likely tried someone with a larger size.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

You guys can marry more than one time (have four wives right?) then tell her if she is not happy, you are sure to find another one who will be.

(though I would prefer the advice about dildos, sheaths etc, there are probably the first step).


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

There are strap-ons made for men. They have a hollow inside, but the outside is a rigid sheath maybe 8 or 10 inches long. Get one of those, and see if it satisfies her.

I just checked and the Adam & Eve website has a ton of them available.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Penis rings. Nuff said.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

curb time! leave her out with the trash. have more respect for yourself.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Jul 30, 2017)

How about you ask her to grow bigger boobs and sexier bum first then you may talk about the size of your penis. Because so far your dixie is related to her image.
Nuff said


----------



## chronicallyfrustrated (Jul 21, 2017)

This thread is totally bizarre...

OP - maybe, before trying some sex toy, or threats of new wives or divorce or whatever.. Talk to your wife? Ask her why. Figure out what keeps her from feeling satisfied. People change over time. Re-learn about your wife, and her body and sexuality. Talk to her about what you like, how you've changed. Communicate. Be a team.

Good luck, OP!

EDIT: I also just realized this is a zombie thread somebody dug up. Oops. Even more bizarre?


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

turnera said:


> My guess is this has more to do with the marriage being boring than wanting to try another size.


This ^

As soon as I read the OP, I thought "this has nothing to do with penis size". This is just the inevitable bedroom boredom setting in, and she thinks it's about the physical aspect of it.

As she has no prior experience, she's wondering what it's like with somebody else - this is pretty normal for inexperienced people.

That's the slippery slope you go down when you don't have pre-marital sex, IMO. There are many positives to saving yourself for marriage, but there are also many negatives. This is one of them.

Like it or not, only ever being with one person will almost assuredly make one wonder what it's like with other people, and sometimes that urge is strong.


----------



## stiiky (Jul 29, 2017)

Does she have kids that were birthed vaginally? My second child literally ripped me a new one. After I had kids it never felt the same with my husband and he's a decent size. Statistically, he's larger than average. My husband got me a large strap-on hollow dildo that he wears. For me, it's not so much the length that I desire, it's the girth. We have our fun together and then saves the strap-on for last. That way we are both satisfied. It worked for me.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

stiiky said:


> Does she have kids that were birthed vaginally? My second child literally ripped me a new one. After I had kids it never felt the same with my husband and he's a decent size. Statistically, he's larger than average. My husband got me a large strap-on hollow dildo that he wears. For me, it's not so much the length that I desire, it's the girth. We have our fun together and then saves the strap-on for last. That way we are both satisfied. It worked for me.




You can tighten up with exercise. But if it's not a problem for him then it's not a problem. As women age, size can actually be a problem if the vaginal walls become thinner or atrophy occurs. Happens with the decrease in estrogen to many women. So enjoy it now! Personally I've been frustrated by being too girthy and causing discomfort but we're doing things to address it. Personally I'm amazed that a small variation in girth can make such a big difference to some women but then I don't have a vagina.

It's interesting to note that while I've read many, many times that women prefer girth, if you actually measure the girth of the toys women buy, they are virtually all "average male girth" or less. I know because I've asked the clerks to open and measure them (looking for a funner version of a vaginal dilator, which are too clinical to be effective for us). The only ones I could find that were 6" circumference were huge 12" monster dongs which are more BBC fetish than actual toys. And since average girth is 4.5-5.5" girth, we're talking about only .5" difference. But to hear my w tell it, 6" human is easier than 6" plastic because it's so rigged.

Sorry for TMI but men need to understand the disconnect between what they hear and what women actually buy when given the choice. I think it's a visual and socialization thing to express desire for "big" but buy "average" and "small"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stiiky (Jul 29, 2017)

TheTruthHurts said:


> You can tighten up with exercise. But if it's not a problem for him then it's not a problem. As women age, size can actually be a problem if the vaginal walls become thinner or atrophy occurs. Happens with the decrease in estrogen to many women. So enjoy it now! Personally I've been frustrated by being too girthy and causing discomfort but we're doing things to address it. Personally I'm amazed that a small variation in girth can make such a big difference to some women but then I don't have a vagina.
> 
> It's interesting to note that while I've read many, many times that women prefer girth, if you actually measure the girth of the toys women buy, they are virtually all "average male girth" or less. I know because I've asked the clerks to open and measure them (looking for a funner version of a vaginal dilator, which are too clinical to be effective for us). The only ones I could find that were 6" circumference were huge 12" monster dongs which are more BBC fetish than actual toys. And since average girth is 4.5-5.5" girth, we're talking about only .5" difference. But to hear my w tell it, 6" human is easier than 6" plastic because it's so rigged.
> 
> ...


I do exercise, strength training and cardio 5 days a week. It hasn’t tightened up enough to make a difference for me. Yes, the average dildo size in girth is comparable to the average penis girth, but the hollow dildo strap-on must be bigger in order to put it on. I cannot use an average dildo or vibrator vaginally because they are too thin, but I can use an average vibrator for clitoral stimulation. Even though the girth difference between my husband’s penis and the hollow strap-on may only be small, it’s just enough to make a difference. What I have is only 7” long and 6” in girth. It’s tad bit short my husband to wear, but that was the largest he could find and he said it doesn’t bother him. Some dildos can be uncomfortable to use because of the rigidness, but they do make them in a softer material to feel more life like. It really depends on what the individual likes. They make something for everybody.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Do you do kegals? Life saver for me after kids. I wasn't a huge fan of peeing a little when I sneezed after I had kids lol they do help to get back your muscle control there. Mine is back to its normal.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Do you do kegals? Life saver for me after kids. I wasn't a huge fan of peeing a little when I sneezed after I had kids lol they do help to get back your muscle control there. Mine is back to its normal.


This! Absolutely! I think men and women both can improve their sex life substantially with good pelvic floor muscle tone. Kegels are something I think everybody should do. They are really simple exercises, and can be done anywhere without anybody even knowing you're doing them. This muscle control helps the woman to "grip" the penis, making it much more pleasurable for both the man and the woman.


----------



## spawn2031 (Jul 19, 2017)

TheTruthHurts said:


> And since average girth is 4.5-5.5" girth, we're talking about only .5" difference.


Ummmmmmmmm, what?? Are you measuring circumference?? 4.5-5.5" girth/width measured across? That seems massive to me, like elephant **** massive. I just looked on Adam & Eve and the majority of what I would call normal dildos are in the 1.5-2" width.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

That is circumference. 
Sex toys typically range from 3.5-12 circumference depending on what you like. Women have different preferences.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Girth and circumference are the same thing. They are the distance around the outside of a circle/object.

The width would be the diameter.


----------



## spawn2031 (Jul 19, 2017)

Tasorundo said:


> Girth and circumference are the same thing. They are the distance around the outside of a circle/object.
> 
> The width would be the diameter.


Hah, well that would explain it, I always thought girth was actually width and not circumference. I'm like.. wtf.. a 5" wide penis??? I dont even think the Hedge Hog could compare there.


----------



## Dannip (Jun 13, 2017)

Hey, maybe her vayjayjay is too large.


----------

